# Idyllischer Bikeurlaub in Frankreich?



## erfolgreich (23. Mai 2005)

Wer kann mir von seinem selbsterlebten Bikeurlaub aus Frankreich
eine gute Empfehlung aussprechen.

Stelle mir eher die landschaftliche und schlemmertechnisch genussvolle Seite vor. Also nicht jeden Tag bei 35°C 2000 Hm schinden.
Auch zwischendurch ein Badetag wäre von Vorteil.

Danke vorab.


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Mai 2005)

Servus Christian,
check mal diesen Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=132598&highlight=Apt+Provence
Da wollte ich dieses Jahr noch für eine Woche hinfahren. Vieleicht geht ja  wieder was zam
Grüße aus Giesing
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stef74 (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

also wenn du im Juli oder August gehst kannst Du idyllisch vergessen. Sonst kann ich mich meinem Vorposter nur anschliessen:

Haute Provence ist gut, das Departement Ardèche ist super (vermeide die Ardèche Schlucht da ist immer Hochsaison!) oder etwas weiter ab vom Trubel wäre das Massif Central / Auvergne noch interessant oder Jura und Elsass.. Schönwettergarntie gibt es dort aber  keine. Sonst kann ich nur jedem der in Frankreich Biken will empfehlen bei der Fédération Française de Cyclisme vorbei zu schauen:

http://www.ffc.fr/aVTT/SitesVTT/index.asp

Dort gibt es ein Verzeichnis aller Mountainbikezentren in Frankreich und gegen einen frankierten Rückumschlag schicken sie Dir einen kleinen Infoguide zu.

Hope that helped,

-Stef.


----------



## Diva (24. Mai 2005)

Biketechnisch kann ich Briancon empfehlen. Da gibts oberhalb der Stadt auch einen schönen Campingplatz und man hat viele Möglichkeiten für super Touren. Essenstechnisch gibts in Briancon einen großen Supermarkt der frischen Fisch anbietet, den man dann selber grillen könnte oder man fährt kurz rüber nach Bardonecchia/Italien zum Pizza/Pasta essen...

Zum Baden fällt mir jetzt aber nichts ein außer dass ein paar schön gelegene Bergseen, die mit sicherheit zu kalt sind


----------



## Stef74 (24. Mai 2005)

Diva schrieb:
			
		

> Biketechnisch kann ich Briancon empfehlen. Da gibts oberhalb der Stadt auch einen schönen Campingplatz und man hat viele Möglichkeiten für super Touren. Essenstechnisch gibts in Briancon einen großen Supermarkt der frischen Fisch anbietet, den man dann selber grillen könnte oder man fährt kurz rüber nach Bardonecchia/Italien zum Pizza/Pasta essen...
> 
> Zum Baden fällt mir jetzt aber nichts ein außer dass ein paar schön gelegene Bergseen, die mit sicherheit zu kalt sind



...um Briançon ist est schön zu biken.....aber um die Höhenmeter kommt man dort aus rein toplogischen Gründen wohl kaum herum...  

...und warum man bei einem Frankreich Urlaub nach Italien zum Essen fahren sollte ist mir auch nicht ganz Klar.... Frankreich ist ja kulinarisch nicht gerade ein   Entwicklungsland....


----------



## Diva (25. Mai 2005)

Meine erste Erfahrung mit Essen in Frankreich, war ein blutiges - meiner Meinung nach rohes Steak. Abgesehen mal davon, dass man nicht satt wird, zahlt man sich dumm und dämlich... Darum sind wir 1-2 x nach Italien rüber zum Abendessen und bummeln. Bardonecchia ist zum Schlendern auch schöner als Briancon...  Ich bin - noch - kein Fan der französischen Küche...


----------



## Stef74 (25. Mai 2005)

Diva schrieb:
			
		

> Meine erste Erfahrung mit Essen in Frankreich, war ein blutiges - meiner Meinung nach rohes Steak. Abgesehen mal davon, dass man nicht satt wird, zahlt man sich dumm und dämlich... Darum sind wir 1-2 x nach Italien rüber zum Abendessen und bummeln. Bardonecchia ist zum Schlendern auch schöner als Briancon...  Ich bin - noch - kein Fan der französischen Küche...



... na denn für den Anfänger: Steaks gibs in Frankreich:
bleu - kurz in die Pfanne gehauen, innen roh und fast kalt
saignant - beginn einer Kruste, innen noch roh aber nicht mehr kalt
a point - aussen Kruste, Fleisch innen rosig, wenn man draufdrückt läuft noch Blut heraus
bien cuit - durchgebraten..... bäh!

Französische Portionen sind meist auf, Vorspeise, Hauptgericht, Nachspeise ausgelegt...."Die Französische Küche" ist regional sowieso sehr verschieden...

Preise kann ich mit Italien nicht vergleichen da ich seit Jahren nicht mehr dort war (seit der Mt Blanc Tunnel gebrannt hat hab ich mich nicht mehr durchgetraut!), ich finde aber wenn man sich von der Côte d'Azur fernhält bekommt man aber immer für ein angemessenes Budget ein gutes Essen...

...deshalb mein tip: Auvergne, nicht so überlaufen, preiswert und gutes Essen (allerdings recht deftig...), schöne Landschaft und trails bis zum abwinken...


----------



## mountain cycler (25. Mai 2005)

Also ich kann den Lac du Salagou empfehlen. Er ist ca. 50km nördlich von Montpellier im Departement Herault. Die Berge ringsherum sind nicht viel höher als 1000m und zum Baden ist es auch super da. Es gibt jedemenge ausgeschilderte Touren. Den August sollte man aber lieber meiden. Erstens zu viele Touristen und zum zweiten zu warm. Beste Reisezeit ist der September oder April bis Anfang Juni.
Gruß Nils


----------

